# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Association qui replace des perroquets ?

## May-May

Bonjour,

Mon compagnon a toujours rêvé d'avoir un perroquet. Ce ne serait pas pour maintenant, mais lui comme moi refuse d'en acheter un en animalerie. 
Je souhaiterais donc savoir s'il existe des associations qui récupèrent des perroquets abandonnés et les replacent par la suite. Je n'ai rien trouvé sur internet, je ne trouve que des associations d'éleveurs malheureusement.

Merci !

----------


## calypso

Un perroquet seul ça veut dire 24h de présence pour lui, dans la nature ils vivent au moins en couple H24, 365 jours par an, donc si tu ne peux, ou ton compagnon, il vaut mieux penser dès à présent à en avoir deux, pour l'équilibre psychologique d'un psittacidé c'est primordial  ::

----------


## May-May

On en aura même probablement plus, je pensais à 2 couples... Quand je parle d'un perroquet, je parle de l'espèce en général  :Smile:

----------


## May-May

Ça n'existe pas ce genre de structure ?

----------


## phacélie

il y a bien cette asso http://asap.donations.officelive.com/default.aspx

elle ne fait pas d'adoption, mais  peut-être que ça explique pourquoi tu n'en trouves pas 

à la question de l'adoption :




> _   Nous vous remercions de votre proposition d'accueil._
> _L'ASAP reçoit des oiseaux en dépôt par des administrations, soit en saisie, soit pour mauvaises conditions de détention ou pour recherche de propriétaire._
> _   Pour des raisons législatives nous ne pouvons fonctionner comme les SPA qui vendent les chiens et les chats recueillis (animaux domestiques), alors que les perroquets sont des animaux appartenant à la faune sauvage CAPTIVE avec obligation de traçabilité d'origine._
> _   L'ASAP ne peut donc pas, à ce jour, mettre les oiseaux en adoption ou en famille d'accueil._

----------


## May-May

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les animaleries en vendent alors ?

----------


## phacélie

je suppose que c'est parce qu'elles peuvent ( doivent ) fournir les papiers ( "obligation de traçabilité d'origine" )

http://asap.donations.officelive.com...ns_papier.aspx

----------


## loulouk

ce type d'oiseau est fourni avec certificat, tout comme les reptiles qui sont vendus avec certificat de vente d'animaux non domestiques .
Seuls les animaux nés captifs peuvent être vendus et ce document obligatoire prouve leur naissance en captivité .

----------


## May-May

Merci, je comprends mieux !

Bon ben, je crois qu'on va laisser tomber l'idée du perroquet  ::

----------


## Columba

Pourquoi pas des perruches ? On en voit régulièrement proposées à l'adoption.  :Smile:

----------


## May-May

Disons qu'il a toujours été fasciné par les perroquets. Il ne s'intéresse pas vraiment aux autres oiseaux, mais c'est à étudier. De toute façon, comme dis plus haut, c'était prévu dans quelques années, donc on a le temps d'y réfléchir !

----------


## Raven

... et de préparer le budget surtout. Parce-que 4...  ::

----------


## May-May

Ben c'est pour ça aussi que je cherchais une asso : c'est un sauvetage, et ça risque d'être moins cher  :: 

Mais d'ici quelques années, le budget devrait suivre, donc ce n'est pas encore un problème (je travaille dur pour ça)  ::

----------


## Raven

Pas faux pas faux pour le moins cher, mais pour les premiers frais seulement.

M'souviens d'une ancienne connaissance qui en a eu pour 1000e en à peine 2mois de soin... du coup là en voyant ton message direct je me suis fait " waaah quatre, elle doit trèèèèèèèès bien gagner sa vie "  ::

----------


## inari

Tu devrais contacter Mme Boisset (la prédisante de l'ASAP son tel est sur le site ) elle est très contente de parler des perroquets et elle pourra t'expliquer pourquoi il est impossible de placer des perroquets. En fait si j'ai bien compris (je l'ai eu plusieurs fois au Tél et hier on a vu une conférence ou elle intervenait ) la plupart des perroquets qui sont vendus en animalerie font partie des espèces protégées dont beaucoup en annexe 1 de la CITES (convention Washington) donc ils ont le droit de les vendre si né en captivité (vérifiable par bagage sauf que bien sur il y a beaucoup de trafic...) mais en gros on a pas le droit de les acheter. Alors bien sur la direction des services veto ne fait pas forcément de vérification chez les particuliers mais ça arrive notamment pas les douanes volantes en cas de voyage en voiture avec son perroquet et il y a BEAUCOUP de confiscations (d'où le fait que l'ASAP héberge près de 200 perroquets). Et elle est très contrôlée donc ne peut pas placer les perroquets en fa ou en adoption. Il faut beaucoup d'autorisation pour posséder un perroquet (donc un certificat préfectoral différent du certificat de capacité parce qu'il est attribué par animal individuel donc si tu veux quatres perroquets faudra le repasser 4 fois )
De plus Mme Boisset nous a expliqué que maintenir un perroquet (enfin les races américaines surtout si j'ai bien compris ) en bonne santé était quasi impossible en France. À l'état naturel il se nourrisse de près de 1200 espèces différentes de fruits et en France au max tu trouves une dizaine de fruits exotiques adaptés à leur régime alimentaire. 
Elle nous a aussi beaucoup expliqué les troubles comportementaux des perroquets donc beaucoup de gens ne comprennent pas les besoins. Par exemple il ne faut jamais les caresser (cela provoque une excitation sexuelle constante pour eux donc d'une part ils ne sont jamais satisfait et d'autre part leur propriétaire devient un objet sexuel pour le perroquet et peut avoir des réactions très agressive enver le tiers qui essaye de s'immiscer dans la relation - enfant, conjoint ...- et ça finit souvent à l'hôpital vu la force de leur bec ). Bref appelle la elle connaît tous sur les perroquets et elle aime beaucoup en discuter  !

----------


## May-May

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces informations inari ! Je vais lui passer un petit coup de fil alors  ::

----------


## May-May

Coup de fil passé : Madame Boisset est vraiment très sympathique  ::  Elle m'a expliqué beaucoup de choses, et je comprends mieux pourquoi les perroquets ne sont pas adoptables.

Du coup, comme je ne veux pas acheter de perroquet, je pense me tourner vers d'autres oiseaux, probablement des perruches, mais comme ce n'est pas pour tout de suite, on a le temps de cogiter.

En tout cas merci à toutes les personnes qui ont pris la peine de me répondre  :Smile:

----------


## walibi

il existe plein de becs crochus avec lesquels on peut avoir une intérraction *si ils sont EAM* :: 

comme par exemple la perruche pennant.........elles sont magnifiques et moins cher à l'achat
il y a aussi les inséparables (roseicollis ou autre)

----------


## Terpsichore

J'ai deux petites ondulées EAM qui sont très sympas aussi  :Smile:

----------


## Columba

> il existe plein de becs crochus avec lesquels on peut avoir une intérraction *si ils sont EAM*
> 
> comme par exemple la perruche pennant.........elles sont magnifiques et moins cher à l'achat
> il y a aussi les inséparables (roseicollis ou autre)


Personnellement je suis contre le EAM, sauf si la vie du petit est en jeu. Sinon c'est tout de même priver volontairement un jeune d'avoir ses parents naturels, avec tout ce que ça implique sur le développement psychologique de l'oiseau, notamment le rapport qu'il a avec ses congénères. Les oiseaux non EAM sont apprivoisables avec énormément de patience. Et même si certains ne vous voue pas un culte, ben il faut l'accepter.

----------


## calypso

> Personnellement je suis contre le EAM, sauf si la vie du petit est en jeu. Sinon c'est tout de même priver volontairement un jeune d'avoir ses parents naturels, avec tout ce que ça implique sur le développement psychologique de l'oiseau, notamment le rapport qu'il a avec ses congénères. Les oiseaux non EAM sont apprivoisables avec énormément de patience. Et même si certains ne vous voue pas un culte, ben il faut l'accepter.


Entièrement d'accord à plus de 200% ! J'ai vu depuis que je côtoie des oiseaux tellement d'EAMs totalement "cons" car totalement imprégnés par l'homme et le jour où on leur présente un oiseau de leur espèce ils ne le reconnaissent pas comme un des leurs. 

Et c'est à peine imaginable le nombre d'oisillons qui sont morts parce qu'un novice a voulu un oiseau apprivoisé, en parrallèle s'est développé un vrai commerce d'oisillons non sevrés, vendus à n'importe qui (je précise que ces vendeurs ne sont pas des éleveurs, un vrai éleveur ne vendra jamais un oiseau non sevré) sans même demander si l'acquéreur sait ce qu'il fait.

Et un EAM n'est pas forcément un oiseau apprivoisé, ils peuvent être totalement sauvages si l'EAM c'est limité

----------


## calypso

* zut j'ai envoyé par erreur, je poursuis *

au nourrisage seulement, à l'inverse un EPP manipulé régulièrement peut être très proche de l'homme (sans jamais oublier qu'il n'en est pas un ce qui est bien mieux pour son équilibre mental).

----------


## May-May

De toute façon, je refuse d'acheter des oiseaux dans une animalerie ou chez un éleveur. Si je n'en trouve pas dans des asso, je survivrais sans oiseaux (et puis tant mieux, s'il n'y en a pas dans les asso...)

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

C'est une bonne conclusion. J'ai eu madame Boisset il y a qq années,très sympa en effet.
En revanche, il y a tjrs des occasions de perroquets à replacer, d'ou mon post. Il faut attendre le bon moment et se faire connaître auprès des bonnes personnes...;
dernièrement, une assos avait un gris à placer; comme il avait été martyrisé par une femme, le placement devait se faire chez un homme. Voilà, il faut être "ds le milieu" ce ne st pas des infos qui circulent "au gd jour".

----------


## lorette65

Toujours d'actualité?

----------


## May-May

Ce n'était pas une recherche, seulement une demande de renseignement  :: 

Donc je laisse le post ouvert, il peut permettre de renseigner d'autres personnes qui se posent les mêmes questions que je me suis posée  :Smile:

----------


## lorette65

OK, merci
J'ai dirigé un monsieur vers l'Asap.
Il veut placer un couple de perroquets gris du Gabon et s'est adressé à nous.

----------


## May-May

Il y a cette recherche, si jamais : http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...adopter-83322/

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Merci! mais s'il préfère les confier à l'ASAP je sais qu'ils y seront plus que bien également!

----------


## lorette65

Je t'envoie les coordonnées par MP

----------


## lorette65

La proposition reçue par mon asso : "donne deux gris du Gabon" contre bons soins" est une arnaque semble t-il.
Mail en provenance du Bénin et demande de contact pour payer frais de transporteurs!
Je mets ceci ici pour alerter celles ou ceux à qui çà pourrait arriver...

----------


## jean paul b

Bonjour, votre compagnon voudrais adopter un perroquet, est il près a accepté un perroquet qui vie cage ouverte,cet oiseau a maintenant 10 ans , il est un peu voyou, timide, aime que l'on s'occupe de lui , siffle quand il veut une présence, parle quelque mots veillez m'écrire à 
jean-paul.barbotin@orange.fr
cordialement Jean paul 
je suis dans la région parisienne et sérieux

----------


## dom59

maymay  si j'ai un abandon de  je pense a toi  en 20  ans  j en et eu quatre

----------


## May-May

Oulà, pour l'instant, pas de nouvelle adoption en vu pour le moment  :Smile: 

C'est gentil, mais on ne pourrait pas du tout gérer un perroquet pour le moment !

----------


## dom59

ben ecoute maymay  des  que en et un je te le dit quand même  bonne  soiirée @bientot

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Moi j'attends toujours l'occasion...pas pressée mais dispo au cas ou....

----------


## Didie-91

Je pense que vous vous y connaissez un peu en perroquets. Est ce que l'une d'entre vous pourrez me dire de quelle espèce est Coco ?



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ses plumes de queue sont bleu foncé et orange

----------


## calypso

C'est un amazone à front bleu  :Smile:  et sur la photo, vu sa posture et sa pupille, il n'est pas content du tout (ou tout excité, suivant le contexte).

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Il n'est pas en très bon état non plus....ou alors il fait une mue très anarchique!

----------


## ratou2

La Fondation Assistance aux Animaux replace des perroquets mais ils sont tres selectifs concernant les adoptants.

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Ils ne répondent pas forcément parce que j'ai déjà posé candidature; mes conditions d'accueil sont , je pense plus qu'acceptables avec volière de 2mx2m  ds la pièce de vie principale et sorties quotidiennes. Alimentation de base versele laga premium (the best) avec fruits et légumes chaque jour. Suivi véto , pas de vacances que je passe dc toujours chez moi. Et je préfère un oiseau âgé handicapé et pas esthétique sans pb.
Maintenant, il n'est pas question pour moi d'en avoir un à tt prix; je veux faire un sauvetage comme pr ts mes autres animaux.

----------


## apach

Il y a aussi cette association :
http://perroquets-en-detresse.e-monsite.com/

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Je l'ai contactée mais la psdte ne place que dans des lieux ou ils sont en liberté totale, et ça je ne peux hélàs pas l'offrir à un ou une futur(e) pensionnaire.
Dans l'absolu c'est en effet l'idéal, en réalité assez difficile à mettre en pratique.

----------


## ratou2

Comment ca liberté total ??

On ne peut pas laisser un tel animal en totale liberté, il y a un vrai trafique concernant ces animaux qui valent très chers. Les laisser en total liberté c'est risquer de se les faire voler.

Ou alors je comprend mal...en total liberté à l'interrieur ? Dans ce cas là je suis daccord.

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Pas de cage ni volière; liberté dans une pièce qui leur est dédiée.

----------


## pipaillon

En fait, ça se comprend, c'est petit une cage même de 2 mx3m. 

Nous envisageons peut être un perroquet un jour, mais pas avant d'avoir déménagé et d'avoir prévu l’environnement en fonction de lui : avoir un perroquet c'est visiblement clairement vivre chez le perroquet, et pas l'inverse. (déjà qu'avec un lapin on s'est vite rendu compte qu'on était pas loin  ) 

En attendant on se forme à l'éducation positive. Il y a des infos en lignes, et des séminaires, organisés, même en france. 

Je pense que même en se préparant bien on sous estime ce que cela représente : un animal ayant l'intelligence d'un enfant de 4 -5 ans à vie (quand les nôtres grandissent on dit ouf !), et qui en plus ne parle pas comme nous, et est muni d'un bec pour faire savoir son désaroi en dernier recours : c'est pas coton  . 

Je pense qu'on serait tous d'accord ici pour dire que dès que l'on s’intéresse réellement à avoir une relation avec un animal avec des interactions réelles, autre que la gratification de faire une papouille quand NOUS avons envie, on sort vite du conte de fée : on doit travailler nous à les comprendre  )
Déjà avec un Lapin ou cochon d'inde : on se rend compte que toutes les questions qu'on se pose avec eux, on ne se les ai simplement jamais posées avec le chien ou le chat : ça ne veux pas dire qu'elles sont moins légitimes, peut être que le chien et le chat semble moins regardant ou qu'ils survivent mieux à nos incompétences, mais avec un oiseau, on peut encore moins se rater, parce qu'il devienne pas seulement dépressifs ils deviennent fous. 

En même temps, j'aime bien me dire qu'il m'amène à leur tour à augmenter l'exigence que j'ai vis à vis de moi dans mes interactions avec les animaux : si c'était eux notre étalon, on ferait beaucoup de bonheur à enrichir la vie de nos compagnons de façon mieux appropriés

----------


## Columba

Vous parlez aussi dans les termes d'un seul perroquet... Or ce sont des oiseaux qui ont vraiment besoin d'un congénère de leur espèce. Pour les oiseaux ayant des problèmes comportementaux on ne peut pas forcément les mettre en relation directe tout de suite, mais sur le long terme une interaction avec un membre de leur espèce leur est vraiment profitable. Dans la nature ils ne sont jamais solitaires ! Et +1 pour la pièce dédiée, la cage même grande n'est pas un lieu de vie adapté pour des perroquets.

----------


## pipaillon

Nope, tant que je suis concernée je n'imagine effectivement pas avoir un animal que l'on ne peut pas castrer, pour en faire un pauvre moine qui fantasme et se masturbe sur une autre espèce ! 

MAIS : C'est là que commence les problèmes : je ne pense pas avoir la qualification pour choisir moi le partenaire de vie d'un animal monogame juste parce qu'il me plait à moi : Un lapin aussi choisi son coeur tout seul et sans notre "aide", j'imagine donc qu'un perroquet c'est pareil  . 

Et ça se complique : de ce que j'ai compris, à l'heure des paradoxes (et des EAM), il semble que pour plus d'un de ces malheureux élevé trop loin de leur(s) nature(s), accepter et choisir un compagnon de leur propre espèce (et du sexe opposé) ne soit pas du tout gagné... 

Toujours pas simple ?  : des "club de rencontre pour oiseaux non consanguin et testé contre les maladies", ça ne se trouve pas non plus à tous les coins de rue  ?   

Et pour ne pas s'arrêter en bon chemin  :  si l'on dépasse ces "petits inconvénients", en admettant même que que l'on survit au caractère de l'élu du coeur de notre premier oiseau, si l'amour suit la nature, ça donne forcément tôt ou tard des petits très mignons, mais pour lesquels il faudra se poser tout autant de problèmes.  

Bref, l'enfer pourrait être vite pavé de nos bonnes intentions. 

Je n'ai pourtant jamais entendu parler de contraceptifs ou de plante aux moines pour calmer les ardeurs des piafounets mignons. Dur dur ?  

J'imagine que l'on ne parviendra jamais à être trop renseigné ou trop préparé, parce que quoi qu'il advienne, nous sommes une espèce vraiment très éloignée (trop ?)
et typiquement cette question pourtant basique, démontre à quel point il peut être difficile de trouver de vraie bonne solution. Je me trompe ? 

Est ce que l'on ferait mieux d'interdire ou de renoncer globalement  à ces compagnons pour autant ? 

C'est une vraie question. Je n'imagine pas en posséder un sans avoir appris vraiment auprès de professionnels à m'en occuper. 
Cependant, les même question sur la sexualité de tous nos animaux sont toujours lourdes de conséquence, non ? 
La castration, c'est cool pour nous, mais pour eux ? et pour les petits : irresponsable à l'évidence ? pourtant c'est par essence, dans leur nature, non ? 
 
 (perso du toutou au pinou, j'opte pour la "neutralisation" mais c'est pas sans questions, or avec un zoziau, ça marche pas,
Alors on fait comment ? )

----------


## Columba

On peut mettre des individus de même sexe ensemble... Après à voir selon les caractères, les comportements sexuels (tous ne sont pas exacerbés). Je pensais plus au côté social que sexuel (besoins de contact, de communication, de toilettage mutuel).Evidemment l'accouplement est aussi un comportement sexuel mais social également. 

Par contre je ne vois pas quelle est la problématique de la reproduction là-dedans ? Je pense (peut être je me trompe, je n'ai jamais eu de perroquets) mais s'ils n'ont pas de quoi nicher ils n'iront pas pondre et couver par la suite. J'imagine que les perroquets, plus encore que d'autres espèces, seraient sensibles si on leur retirait leurs oeufs (et ne se laisseraient pas berner par des oeufs factices). Mais si pas de nichoir, pas de couvaison a priori. 

Ce sont des questions à poser à de vrais spécialistes de ces animaux

----------


## calypso

Clairement il vaut mieux un "mariage forcé" qu'une vie entière tout seul pour un psittacidé ! Comme l'a dit Columba un perroquet ne vit jamais seul dans la nature, se retrouver tout seul est donc totalement contre nature pour lui (et pour les lapins aussi en passant).

Pas de nichoir et rien qui y ressemble = pas de reproduction !

Tu ne seras débarrassé de la problématique "sexuelle" qu'en... ne prenant jamais de psittacidé  depuis le temps que j'en ai et en fréquente (13 ans), à 99% les oiseaux élevés seuls avaient des comportements sexuels adressés à leur humain : tentative d'accouplement sur la main ou l'épaule pour les mâles, "invitation" à l'accouplement et ponte par les femelles, régurgitations pour les deux sexes. En dehors ce ça ils étaient pour la plupart un peu "toc toc" (picage, vocalises excessives, agressivité envers les humains autre que leur "élu", potomanie, etc.). Ne pas se laisser bercer par les personnes qui ont un perroquet de 2 ou 3 ans et qui dit que tout va pour le mieux : les grandes psittacidés sont pour la plupart pleinement matures vers 5 ou 6 ans et là le gentil bébé à plumes devient un adulte avec son caractère propre. il n'y a que regarder sur Leboncoin le nombre d'oiseaux adolescents ou jeunes adultes à revendre. 

Etonnamment, les perroquets "de salon" en couple sont moins frustrés sur ce plan car ils peuvent avoir un comportement de couple entre eux (nourrissages, lissage des plumes, dormir collés serrés, accouplement "d'harmonisation") qui leur sert de "soupape" (ce qu'un oiseau seul ne peut avoir avec un humain, rien que parce qu'on ne dort pas sur un perchoir à côté de son oiseau ou parce qu'il faut bien sortir faire les courses / aller chez le médecin / etc. ce qui force l'oiseau à rester seul).

Quant à l'EAM : c'est juste une méthode de nourrissage, à côté de cette façon de nourrir l'oisillon il y a toute la partie socialisation, aussi bien à l'humain qu'aux congénères. Un oisillon EAM peut très bien être élevé et sevré au sein de membres de son espèce et donc s'identifier à eux et non à l'humain. Il suffit de se renseigner là-dessus et fuir les "marchands" qui vendent des oisillons élevés en solitaire (et puis de toute façon l'EAM pour compagnie c'est de la m*rde si vous voulez mon avis  personne ne penserait à dire "oh je vais élever le chaton / chiot / poulain au biberon pour qu'il n'aime que moi, Moi et MOI" mais avec les oiseaux c'est tout à fait envisageable. La manipulation au nid puis l'apprivoisement une fois l'oiseau sevré donne les mêmes résultats pour peu que l'on s'investisse un peu).

Enfin, faut bien se dire qu'un perroquet en maison va absolument tout démolir même si ce n'est qu'un youyou ou un inséparable et qu'on lui offre un maximum d'interactions  c'est un comportement atavique de tout tester avec le bec et rien ne leur échappe vu qu'ils peuvent voler. J'ai des photos d'un couple de gris du Gabon qui a vécu en liberté dans une maison : l'escalier a été rongé (marches comme rambarde), les meubles : rongés, les portes et encadrements : en miettes, le lustre : décroché pour leur sécurité, et leur petit exploit : ils ont fait un trou dans la cloison entre le salon et la cuisine (en plus d'arracher tout le papier peint).

J'adore les psittacidés, je ne me verrais pas ne plus en avoir mais je ne me verrais aussi jamais en avoir un dans mon salon : trop de paramètres à prendre en compte pour qu'il vive heureux et si j'arrivais à tout mettre en œuvre pour lui alors je devrais vivre dans une volière.

----------


## pipaillon

Wahou, merci de toutes ces infos  

Cela met en lumière beaucoup de choses. 

Coté social, je suis tombé sur une paire de site en faisant des recherches
l'un français, http://www.parole-de-plume.com/pages...au-groupe.html
ça  me laisse un peu perplexe sur le fait de cohabiter des oiseau d'espèces  variés, en particulier sans se poser la question de leur taille  (surtout en ayant dévorées toutes les pages du lien suivant ??  :Smile: )

Mon  expérience cochon d'inde lapin  (mauvais conseil) m'a amenè a voir une  petite tribu de cochon : parce qu'à l'évidence, les deux ne se parlaient  pas du tout : il n'y a que chez disney que les animaux parle la même  langue : alors pourquoi les oiseaux communiqueraient entre eux quand il  ne sont pas de la même espèce ? 

et donc ce site américain que j'ai trouvé super intéressant : 
http://www.cockatoorescue.org/index.htm
On est plus vraiment dans un "salon", mais j'aime bien ce genre de solution (pas facile à mettre en place c'est sûr)
Il  y est d'ailleurs précisé que les KK2 vivent de façon platonique, et que  seuls quelques aras ont formé des couples. (en référence à Colomba :  toujours à vérifier, mais il semblerait en effet que le problème de  petits qui se résoudrait vraiment tout seul, ouf !)

J'aime  beaucoup beaucoup de leurs réflexions sur les problèmes insolubles des  oiseaux qui semblent disparaitre d'eux même dès qu'il y a un nombre  d'oiseau suffisant. Mon seul regret et que visiblement le site n'est pas  mis à jour : quel dommage, je me demande ce qu'ils auraient à apporter  encore 7 ans plus tard. 

Cependant j'en arrive à me dire que  vivre dans une volière une partie de mon temps me parait plus  envisageable que d'inviter une petite bande de terreur dévorer mon  bureau, ^^;;;  
Bref, à lire Calypso j'en viens à me dire que même un petit modèle devient dur à envisager 

Par curiosité comment faites vous pour les vacances ? 
Mon  lapinou me faisait de depression nerveuse si je me déplaçais trois  jours d’affilés, en rentrant tous les soirs. J'imagine pas un oiseau. 

ps  : j'ai trouvé le lien US dans ce fil  http://www.gros-becs.net/forum/index...roquets/page-4  (projet à suivre peut être ?)

merci tout plein

----------


## calypso

Pour la cohabitation entre espèces différentes, l'entente dépend du choix des oiseaux, si elles sont du même genre leur mode de vie est proche et leur communication aussi. Ils auront plus de facilité à interagir ensemble (ex. ara ararauna et ara macao). 

Evidemment, la meilleure compagnie qui existe pour un oiseau -et pour tout animal- est un autre membre de son espèce. 

Niveau maintenance, les plus complexes à satisfaire sont les cacatoès et en particulier les grands "blancs" (la palme revenant au cacatoès alba). Avoir ces oiseaux nécessite une très bonne expérience des oiseaux en général. 

Pour les vacances j'ai de la famille qui vient s'en occuper. Mes oiseaux ont l'habitude de les voir et ne sont donc que peu perturbés. Ils vivent chez moi en couple ou groupe donc n'ont pas besoin des humains pour les interactions sociales.

----------


## Saint-Georges

Un perroquet à  "céder" (?) dans le Médoc
https://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/1048758051.htm?ca=2_s

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Merci j'ai tenté d'appeler mais c'est le répondeur en accueil; j'ai également adressé un mail et proposé adoption ss couverture assos. Maintenant on attend
Merci pr l'info

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

les eam ça veut dire que délibérément on les prive de leurs parents pr les imprégner de l'homme ; ensuite c'est certain il y a des troubles du comportement; ils prennent l'homme pr un partenaire y compris sexuel et les frustrations commencent, à partir du moment ou vers 3 ans ils atteignent leur maturité sexuelle.
Ensuite on les oblige à vivre seul pr mieux qu'ils soient dépendants de leur huamin.
C'est tt sauf de la protection animale ; je réprouve les élevages et la reproduction de ces animaux trop souvent enfermés ds des cages qui sont minuscules ; leur place n'est pas ds une maison.
Maintenant, effectuer un sauvetage , réhabiliter un oiseau qui est déjà ds le circuit mlaheureusement, oui ça c'est de la protection et de la vraie envie de redonner un bien être à un oiseau brimé

----------

